

Stop threatening game developers - CrazedGeek
http://oneofswords.com/2013/07/editorial-stop-threatening-game-developers/

======
jhartikainen
I'm not sure what posts like this look to achieve. It's never going to change
the main problem crowd: angry kids who get pissy about the tiniest things.
They're the ones being abusive on forums etc. as well.

